# 25.06 question



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thinking of selling my stevens 22.250 and getting a savage 25.06. Would use it for yote hunting and give to son when he is ready to deer hunt. Anyone know what the lowest grain factory load is for a 25.06? Second question..gun in question comes with a nikon bdc reticle. Never been a fan but then again, never used one. How do those that have them..like them. Always wonder how you know which dot to use when a deer is busting out of cover etc?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have one on a 243 and it will be coming off.
As for the 25-06 it's a tuff beast to tame. A buddy had one and we never could get it to a point of less than mass destruction


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

how about 243..what are the grain ranges?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

55 to 105
I use 87 for coyote and 100 for deer. I wouldn't trade it for anything. But I would like to have a 22-250
My 87 load shoots about 6-8 inches low at 400 yards. I'm sure I could pump them up a little


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Dad bought one last winter that he plans on using for deer and coyotes. I can't remeber what grain of bullet he plans on using, but the bullet will probably be a hornady interlok which should work good for bothe deer and coyotes.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

ok thanks fellas. I really like my .250. Its just a stevens but it shoots well and I lightened the trigger. But am thinking of selling and getting the .243 to yote hunt and deer hunt for my son.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

For your scope question, you go to Nikons website and use their software for figuring out how to use the BDC recticle with the ammo you are using. I have never liked BDC recticles other than mil dot. Besides unless the scope is front focal plane the BDC\Mil dots or whatever will not be accurate unless you are at a specific zoom level, generally the highest setting. But Nikon makes good stuff, so try it out and if you like it then the more power to you.

I have a Nikon coyote special, a BDC type recticle for the 223\22-250, the problem is instead of hash marks it uses little hollow circles, it seemed like a good idea in the store, but out on the range, at 100 yards the circle is about 4-5 MOA large, so by the nature of the recticle that is abotu as accurate as you can get, I replaced it with a standard mil dot recticle and have a laminated index card with the drop for my load taped to the stock.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd also agree that the 25-06 isn't the best round on coyotes. It'll do fine on deer. But so will the 243. The 243 has a bit of an edge on the 2506 in a variety bullets. I worked with a work gun in 2506 and was able to get some decent loads worked up with it using imr4350 but it had nothing on a 243. I've shot both coyotes and deer with the 87g Hornady HP. they work very well.

I agree with specialpatrolgroup on the scope.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

might be interested in the 22-250 if you decide to sell


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

ok..will let you know. Not in a hurry at this pt.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The scope power range will make a difference on those circles. I tried one in a 4 to 16 and didn't like it. I have a 3 to 9 on an AR15 that I like very well. The circles in that are slightly larger than my one inch dot at 100 yards. It also depends on the rifle and load you use. The Hornady 75 gr at 2800 fps works great with my Nikon. Sighted in at 100 yards the circles are on at 200, 300, 400, 500, and the post at 600 yards. I don't know if it's perfect, but it's close enough to swing a 4 inch target when I am on with it. The circles are larger at longer ranges and at 500 it would cover a coyote chest, but that's ok with me.

My new coyote rifle this fall will be the 6.5 Creedmore. If they get to be worth more it's back to the AR with the 75 grain. Between the 25-06 and the 243 I would take the 243.

If the trigger on your Stevens is ok you can screw a new barrel on it right? Call Jim and Northland Shooters Supply. For $285 I have a rifle that shoots as well as my Cooper and it's on a Savage that was a 22-250.

I now have three rifles that shoot under .2 inches so I am taking the scope off my 700P and putting it on the Creedmore. I would rather have a light 308. If .3 inches is satisfactory to anyone they can buy the cheap fiber stock browning in 308 add $100 and they can have my 700P with one inch rings and 30mm rings both in two piece dovetail mounts.


----------

